# Red and Green Anemones



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I have green for the 6 months and got red on Friday from SUM. Looks like they are doing well tighter and now each clown has own anemone.









*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Lovely with the clowns :3


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice, I love it when red and green bubble tips are beside each other


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

That red one you picked up is a gorgeous colour Greg.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chris S said:


> That red one you picked up is a gorgeous colour Greg.


Agree. it was selected by Ken and wife really likes this one

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Very nice!


----------

